# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Colonial Williamsburg

## GramChop

i wandered around colonial williamsburg earlier this week and thought you might enjoy my journey....

----------


## andynap

Used to go to lunch at the Williamburg Inn every year for 6 years while at summer camp. And Nick's too in Yorktown.

----------


## GramChop

while riding the bus back to my car, i saw the williamsburg inn.  i read they have a fantastic spa...i may have to check that out one day!!!!

----------


## amyb

Good coverage of the sights and the Williamsburg experience, my dear.

----------


## tim

We've been there a dozen or more times, a great place for kids and adults thanks to the Rockefeller $$$$.

----------


## GramChop

dined at trellis last night....photos to come!

----------


## sradek

terrific pics!

its been years since we've done williamsburg but have wonderful memories of the last trip.  took mountain bikes and biked all over the place, including william & mary's campus

----------

